# BB choice of top 20 MA moives



## still learning (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello, Did you read about Black Belts Magazine top 20 of the best Martial art moives?  Interesting list.....some surprises...........
 Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2005)

Is it online somewhere?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2005)

Ya I was wunderin' the same thing


----------



## still learning (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello, Not sure if it is on line,  copies should be on the shelfs......Aloha


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 19, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Not sure if it is on line,  copies should be on the shelfs......Aloha


It's been out for a few weeks now. I skimmed through it before but can't remember what movies were on the list. I'll try to pick up a copy after work tomorrow morning and give my 2 cents.......Steve


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 19, 2005)

In accordance with MT's policy on copyrighted material, I'm not going to post the entire article with author's comments/synposis of each film, but anyone can search online to get plot summaries of the films.  According to the author of the article (Dr. Craig Reid), he chose them based on "their impact on martial arts cinema, as well as their choreography."  So here's the list:

1) Drunken Master II (1994) - Starring Jackie Chan
2) Chinese Connection (1972) - Starring Bruce Lee
3) The 36th Chamber of Shaolin (1977) - Starring Gordon Liu Chia-hui (aka "Gordon Liu")
4) Legendary Weapons of China (1982) - Starring Liu Chia-liang
5) Come Drink with Me (1965) - Starring Cheng Pei-pei
6) Swordsman II (1992) - Starring Jet Li
7) Duel to the Death (1983) - Directed by Ching Siu-tung
8) Martial Club (1980) - Starring Gordon Liu Chia-hui (aka "Gordon Liu")
9) Tai Chi Master (1993) - Starring Jet Li
10) Police Story (1985) - Starring Jackie Chan
11) Moon Warriors (1993) - Starring Anita Mui, Maggie Cheung & Andy Lau
12) Zu: Warriors from Magic Mountain (1982) 
13) Blade (1993) - Starring Zhao Wen-zhuo
14) Drunken Master (1978) - Starring Jackie Chan
15) The Shaolin Temple (1980) - Starring Jet Li
16) Prodigal Son (1981) - Starring Sammo Hung & Yuen Biao
17) Three Evil Masters (1980) - Starring Chen Kuan-tai
18) Legend of the Fox (1979) - Directed by Chang Cheh
19) Ong-Bak (2003) - Starring Tony Jaa
20) One-Armed Swordsman (1967) - Starring Jimmy Wong Yu

[from the September 2005 issue of Black Belt magazine]


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant beleive theres not enter the dargon or fist of legend on that list


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2005)

Well they already have at least ONE Bruce Lee movie (Chinese Connection) of which "Fist Of Legend" is a very good remake by Jet Li (though the over-dubs have a lot to be desired...hell they were much to be desired in the Bruce Lee version of the story...:roll eyes). 
I agree that Enter The Dragon should've been on the list as it was (one of) THE Martial Arts films that sparked the craze for the genre in the U.S.  Something akin to pouring gasoline on a campfire. 
Still WE didn't make that list ...

We could... right here and then send it to the editors...heh... wait a tic... I think we already did that didn't we? Make a list of quinsential MA movies?


----------



## Marginal (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, but Fist of Legend wasn't boring. Chinese Connection was.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya gotta have Enter the Dragon.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, and wheres The Perfect Weapon?


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 22, 2005)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and wheres The Perfect Weapon?


That also is one of my top 5 but maybe its just becouse i am a student of kenpo


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'm surprised Reid didn't choose "Enter the Dragon" either.  As a Kenpo student, it would have been nice to see "The Perfect Weapon" there, but according to the author he chose them based on his opinion of how they contributed to the genre & how much he liked the fight choreography....

Anyway, he did give "Honorable Mention" to the following films (I'm still abiding by MT's policy on copyrighted stuff, so I'm just listing the titles):

_Honorable Mention_
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 
Kung Fu vs. Yoga
Magnificent Butcher
Sword of Doom
Once Upon a Time in China
Armor of Gods

Three of the films listed above are personal favorites of mine (CTHD, MB, & OUATIC) - haven't seen the others, but have more titles on my "to rent" list.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 24, 2005)

No Seven Samurai? This guy hasn't a clue. Looked a little biased toward Chinese styles.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 24, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> No Seven Samurai? This guy hasn't a clue. Looked a little biased toward Chinese styles.


I noticed that too.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 24, 2005)

Yea, I stopped reading BB mag a while ago anyways. I'd still keep it in the dojo bathroom though :uhyeah:


----------



## Marginal (Aug 27, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> _Honorable Mention_
> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> Kung Fu vs. Yoga
> Magnificent Butcher
> ...


I thought Sword of Doom was great, though it's seemed to have developed a strong love or hate divide on Amazon.com's review. (Think it stems from the main character being an anti-hero)


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2005)

Where's Karate Kid?


----------



## still learning (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello, Who is the best....will always be a personal/individual choice.  We all have different backgrounds and what makes the best list will be different for everyone?  do you agree?  

 The right to choose, is the right to be different?  and the right to? ....Aloha


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 3, 2006)

Karate Kid should have been there, it's the movie that got me into martial arts.


----------

